# Why should you avoid Iveco lorries?



## Noodlejaffa (23 March 2009)

In the process of trying to purchase swanky new set of wheels and my garage guy has told me not to go for an Iveco. This seems to be common advice as a few other folk have said this to me, but never explained to me why? Can someone enlighten me?

Sods law of course is I can't seem to find anything that ticks all my boxes apart from Ivecos, and that's with a relatively good budget


----------



## K27 (23 March 2009)

Not sure why you have been advised to steer clear- we have an Iveco and its always been really reliable, never had any probs with it (Touch wood as I say this!!)


----------



## pathelschoice (23 March 2009)

Nothing wrong with the iveco eurocargo 2003 plate and above  - great truck - the old shaped tector had problems and reliabilty issues.  We tend to favour Iveco and DAF for all our new builds.


----------



## kick_On (23 March 2009)

i've got Ford Iveco, brilliant truck

????????????????????????????????

our garage man loves it


----------



## littlespritz (23 March 2009)

my iveco cargo of 3 years broke down in feb due to a gearbox problem apparently its a common fault. Its my first horse box that i actually drive and my parents prefere merc lorries but i love my iveco and is a dream to drive! Always sailes thru plating and this is the only thing to go wrong so far and its been up and down the country many times. reconditioned gear box arrives tomo!!!!! i would buy another iveco over and over again!


----------



## dressagecrazy (23 March 2009)

No idea!! Ive had my R reg Iveco for 7 years this year it's been the most reliable lorry ive ever owned. I had a Merc 814 before it &amp; it was trouble.


----------



## Madam_max (23 March 2009)

I had an old K reg one and it was really reliable. I am now in the process of getting and 03 one, I love them.


----------



## Oldred (23 March 2009)

Just bought an Iveco Daily after much research and so far its been brilliant. All I heard was something about there's so many of them spares are difficult - which sounds not right and my garage certainly haven't had a problem they reckon.


----------



## MACCIMOO (23 March 2009)

We have about 8 ivecos at work we dont have any probs with them though they are all new,the old ivecos rust around the doors and wings,the iveco do have quite stiff reverse gear but otherwise very good,stay away from isuzu though now they are crap


----------



## perfect11s (23 March 2009)

They are fine, all years realy main problem is rust and the brakes can be pricey to fix..    other than that seem to be fine get the newest you can, up to 2000 best was 75e15 six cyl then they went to 75e17 four cyl tector or 75e18 six cyl both good..... plenty about so that says  they are good most people are happy to drive or work on them ( just make sure it has a tilt cab)


----------



## Fransurrey (23 March 2009)

Perhaps he meant the 3.5t range? Even so, the older models contain transit engines, so are fine. The cargos I think drive luverrly.


----------



## perfect11s (23 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Perhaps he meant the 3.5t range? Even so, the older models contain transit engines, so are fine. The cargos I think drive luverrly. 

[/ QUOTE ] sorry no they  have iveco engines. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. transits, new landrovers ,older LDV vans  and some taxis have transit engines


----------



## Flame_ (23 March 2009)

They're the cheapest trucks, so arguably the weakest quality. The only Iveco I've driven had shite gears and hard pedals, which is apparently typical of Ivecos. I hear the first ones and the newest ones are more reliable than the ones in between, if that makes sense.


----------



## humblepie (23 March 2009)

OH is a mechanic and we went for an Iveco when we upgraded couple of years ago.  Reverse is quite hard to find sometimes but he (and his mechanic friend) both thought they were one of the simplest and better ones to go for. Seems to give a good journey for the horse - at least he leaps up the ramp whenever he sees it!


----------



## Booboos (23 March 2009)

I have a 8 year old Iveco Daily 5.2 tonne and it is super. It has never broken down and it is as easy as a car to drive (without horses in obviously!)


----------

